# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Teveel urinezuur in je bloed, en dan?

## FRANCOIS580

*Teveel urinezuur in je bloed, en dan?*

*Wanneer er tijdens een bloedonderzoek een te hoge concentratie aan urinezuur wordt vastgesteld is het belangrijk je voeding zo vlug mogelijk aan te passen om het gehalte aan urinezuur zo vlug mogelijk tot een aanvaardbaar peil terug te brengen. Dat is nodig, want teveel aan urinezuur zorgt voor heel wat aandoeningen waaronder nierstenen en jicht de voornaamsten zijn. Van waar komt dat urinezuur en wat kan je er tegen doen?* 

Urinezuur is in ons lichaam verantwoordelijk voor heel wat kwalen en ongemakken zoals het ontstaan van jicht, nierstenen en sommigen beweren zelfs dat urinezuur het zuurstofgehalte in spierweefsel drastisch kan doen verminderen. Urinezuur aanmaken kan erfelijk bepaald zijn, maar ook je voeding is er verantwoordelijk voor.

*Hoe ontstaat urinezuur?*

Urinezuur is in feite niets anders dan een afvalproduct van het metabolisme van purine. Purines zijn een bestanddeel uit bepaalde voedingstoffen, nodig is voor de opbouw van onze chromosomen. Een gedeelte van dit urinezuur wordt teruggevonden in je bloed, het andere deel wordt via je urine uitgescheiden. De concentratie urinezuur in je bloed blijft in normale omstandigheden nagenoeg constant, maar stijgt naarmate de aanvoer van urinezuur toeneemt of de uitscheiding ervan afneemt. Een teveel aan eiwitten, suikers en purine houdende voedingsstoffen zijn verantwoordelijk voor een overproductie van urinezuur. Een overconsumptie van vetten daarentegen doet de uitscheiding van urinezuur via de urine afnemen. Het teveel aan urinezuur vormt op zijn beurt kristallen die zich op verschillende weefsels vastzetten, en dan vooral in je gewrichten en je nieren. Na enige tijd is een aanval van jicht hier het gevolg van.

*Purine- arm dieet*

Via onze voeding werken we gemiddeld zo’n 400 milligram purine naar binnen. Bij een purine- arm dieet wordt de hoeveelheid purine verminderd tot de helft.

*Extra tips van de diëtiste:* 

• Voeding met een hoog purinegehalte: zijn voedingsmiddelen die meer dan.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------

